# Whats going on here pic included



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought Camera didnt get pic but it did capture one. Here is the new betta I got. He is in emergency tank now and he looked like he had popeye now he is worse. Can anyone identify his problems.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

2nd try on pic.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Please answer these questions:

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?:

Thanks!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

definitely looks like popeye, and some other kind of infection or parasite on his scales that i'm not familiar with.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

He is in a 2.5 gallon tank. Just got him the other day. I have a filter in tank. Also a heater,I have started treating with maracyn plus. This is 3rd day. This is what he came like


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

What size is your tank? 2.5 gallon
What temperature is your tank? 78-80
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? wont eat
How often do you feed your betta fish? try every few hours

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? he is in an uncycled tank
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? havent yet new water with medication for popeye Maracyn plus
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? came this way
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? wont eat and stays at bottom only to come up for air
When did you start noticing the symptoms? first day I recieved him about 3 days ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? maracyn plus for popeye
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Dont know
How old is your fish (approximately)?:young 

He was given to me the other day . I have started popeye treatment.
Maracyn plus directions: treat on day 1
day 3 
day 5
Im on day 3 dosage.
I dont know what else is wrong with him, but he doesnt eat and stays at bottom only to come up for air.
Need help in diagnosing what else could be wrong.
I have parasite medicine by API general cure but I dont know if I need to treat him for it yet. I need opinions on what Im dealing with.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi. Poor guy, that looks a pretty nasty eye infection. It doesn't necessarily look popped out but it does look like it's covered with excess slime coat or something. Does he do any darting or rubbing? Any trouble breathing?

There are two possibilities: one is a bacterial infection and the other is skin flukes/parasites like hexamita. 

Is this pic after he's been on 3 days of Maracyn Plus? If so, it doesn't seem to be helping.  I'd recommend stopping the Maracyn and putting him in 1 tsp of AQ salt per gallon for a few days. If you can, move him into a hospital tank as I see you have live plants and AQ salt and most meds will kill plants. After a few days in AQ salt, hopefully we might have a better idea if this is bacterial or parasitic that we're dealing with.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

The pic is from the first day I received him.I put him in a 5 gallon tank. After I saw problems I put him in my 2.5 gallon tank. I have him on the maracyn plus day 3 of medicating. I called the number on the medicine bottle and they told me to do the next medication on the 5th and wait for 48 hours and do a 25 percent water change and if no better start another round of 3 dosage. I went today and got medicine for what you said its for gill and flukes. API General cure. I dont know if I should mix meds so I havent used it yet.He just sits at the bottom of the tank and the only time he moves is to go up for air and just comes right back down again. I was hoping I could get him to eat. I tried giving him frozen brine shrimp today, he ate 1 and that was all. I tried to see if he would eat another but no so I got the turkey baster out and cleaned it out.
I tried to get another pic tonite but as usual my camera wouldnt work. Just blur.
If I knew exactly what I was treating it would be good. Like I said I have 8 other bettas and I have never had a problem out of any of them.I probably should of not took him on but I was afraid if I didnt, they would of flushed him. Now he is with me and I have no clue what Im treating.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're doing a good job.  I'm a bit worried that he won't eat. Bettas are such natural gluttons that you know something is wrong when they won't eat.

I *think* Maracyn and General Cure can be mixed but because I'm not 100% sure on that, I'd finish up the Maracyn, give him a day of just clean water and no meds and then start him on the General Cure.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Sakura8, No darting or rubbing at all. He just sits in one spot, no signs of breathing problems.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Okay. That narrows it a little but it doesn't necessarily rule out external parasites like flukes. Not every betta scratches when infested with skin flukes or hexamita. I'd still do the General Cure to be on the safe side because usually, that much slime coat is caused by them trying to get rid of something on their body that shouldn't be there.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Monday will be the last dosage. After that should I put him in clean water and start the general cure or give him a day before starting him on it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Give him a day before starting the General Cure so he can completely flush the Maracyn out of his system, in case the two are incompatible. I don't think they are but I'd rather be on the safe side.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

It says on the General cure 1 package per 10 gallon, how much should I use in a 2.5 gallon?


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

One more question, after the dosage on general cure is done should I go back to Maracyn plus for the popeye


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They really should write these dosages for smaller tanks. Okay, you'll need a container that holds at least 5 cups of dechlorinated water. Fill it up and add in the first dosage. Mix well. Now, add 1 and 3/4 cups of medicated water to his tank. The ratio is 1/2 cup of medicated water to one gallon of tank water. Change the water every day and redose the meds. If you can, you might want to put him in a small hospital tank to make the water changes easier.

I'm not sure, let's see how he does on the General Cure, if that helps his eye any. Otherwise I'd say yes, he probably would need the Maracyn Plus again.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

one more quetion. it says to dose,wait 48 hours and redose and after another 8 hours change 25 percent water and the dosage is done. Do you say dose and next day change water and dose again


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Since the tank you're working with is smaller, it's best to change the water and dose again. In a 10gal, it would be different because there's more water for the medicine to disperse into.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

ok just one more thing before I drive you nuts, How many days do I use this general cure


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The dosage is 5 days. Don't worry, trust me, you aren't driving me nuts.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Any time.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

First day of API general cure. Still hanging at bottom. He did eat 2 frozen brine shrimp this morning.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

His eye looks drastically better but his behavior is still worrisome.  Keep encouraging him to eat as much as you can.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

yes eyes look alittle better but the eating is not so good


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Even a little bit will help. You're doing a great job with him.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you, He has had me on pins and needles.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Fish are good at that. He has a real fighting chance with you, though.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope so. Every morning I get up I rush to see that he is still alive. I just wish he would swim around alittle. Hopefull in a few days he might get around alittle more.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

We can start him on an antibiotic too, if you'd like. API Furan-2 can be combined with General Cure.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

That would probably be a good idea. Ill check our little petstore tomorrow and pick up some. By the way he has a name now. Tid Bit. I couldnt see him without a name.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tid Bit. I love his name! So cute. Well, I'm rooting for Tid Bit. Go little betta buddy!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I am rooting for your lil TidBit too I just read the thread, I am so glad the med helped his eye, now hopefully he will come around and get some energy back..keep us updated..You are doing great, he is lucky to have such a wonderful caring owner_


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Will keep you posted. Thanks for all your help again.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

No problem. If you get Furan-2, you can mix it up and administer it the same way you did with General Cure. Good luck!


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you lelei,


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Sakura8, I will get it tomorrow even if I have to drive all over to get it. This boy has to survive... Thank you


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you can't find any, let me know and I'll mail you some.

EDIT: If they don't have Furan-2, you can also look for a product called Seachem Kanaplex or kanamycin.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

they should have some, they usually carry most stuff. If worse comes to worse I can order it online. If I have to order it tomorrow it will usually get here the day after. they are quick to ship.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Also I have some IAL if you need that..lemme know too


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you both.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I have some Furan 2 as well..If you cannot find any..send me a PM


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

sakura8, I know they have the Kananaycin and I think I saw kaaplex also


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Then go with the Kanaplex over the Furan-2. It's a much better med. I usually don't bring it up first because it's often very hard to find.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Sakura8, can the kanaplex be used with the ApI general cure also


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, it can. In fact, if you really needed a hefty punch, you can actually combine all 3 (kanaplex, furan-2, and metro/General Cure). However, I'd hate to bombard TidBit with that just yet.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

your right, with maracyn plus used first and now API general cure and with getting kanaplex hes going thru alot in just a short time.I may go ahead and get the furan-2 just to have here also.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Tidbit is having a very bad day today. I went and picked up kanaplex and started him on it alond with using the API general cure. His eyes especially the one eye is looking worse. Cant get him to eat anything today. He seems to have lost his energy. Camera is holding out ok with a few smacks so I did get a few pics as he was going up for air. Getting worried even more.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh no! Not only is it pretty darn popped out, it looks like it's got a growth over it. Skin flukes can leave open wounds that get infected so it could be a swollen infected cyst over his eye. Nuts. The only thing I could suggest for that is switching to epsom salt at 3 tsp per gallon along with the meds. The epsom will help to reduce the swelling so the meds can swoop in and clear up the infection and the parasites (if any).


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Sakura8 I have epsom salt so should I just put it in now.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Ive tried to feed him again on and off all day but nothing.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, go ahead and switch to epsom salt. I've lost track but if he's in AQ salt, do a change and get that out first. 

Darn, I was really hoping he'd eat more.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Hes in clean water change with API general cure and kanaplex. So just add epsom salt to it?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, that will work just fine. 3 tsps per gallon. Poor little guy. You're doing a great job with him.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Last night he was looking ok and this morning downhill. Just put E.salt in. Im starting to think the worse is about to come.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry, syds mom. You've really gone above and beyond caring for this little guy and he is very lucky to have ended up in your care. At least with you he's had a fighting chance.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Sakura8, I need true thoughts on how much more to put him thru if he gets worse.What I mean is I dont want him to suffer. I am willing to go the lengths with him but to have him suffer is another thing. You know the saying ( what would you do )


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The decision to euthanize is not an easy one and I've seen a few bettas bounce back from what I was absolutely sure was a death sentence. But there also comes a time when everything has been tried and the fish is clearly in distress. Generally, the criteria I use to judge whether or not enough is enough is if the betta will eat, if they can swim at all, and if they are laying on the bottom gasping with heavy gill movement. The last one is the biggest indicator of distress.

If it was just his popeye and he was in pretty good spirits otherwise, I would say he still has a chance but the fact that he's not eating is worrisome to me. He can still pull through but his odds got a little smaller. If it helps you make a decision, fish don't feel pain and discomfort in the same way we humans do. He's not suffering the same way a dog or other mammal would in the same situation. 

You will make the right decision, whatever it is, I know that much. If you do decide that he has been through enough, just let us know and we can help you through the process of euthanization.

No matter what, Tidbit has been incredibly lucky to have you in his life.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

I just checked him again and he is still in the same spot as he was 2 hours ago. I did try to feed him a few brine shrimp but no luck. I will check to see how he is doing tomorrow, He is so lifeless, its so sad. Yesterday I thought he was going to have a fighting chance but overnight he took a big turn for the worse. I couldnt believe it when I woke up and saw him. If he gets aany worse I may need do whats best for him. Yes, his odds are looking smaller, Im hoping for a miracle.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Here it is another day and hes alive! I changed water again this morning and put meds back in. No improvement but at least he doesnt look worse. I have decided to give him a few more days with medication just in case.
Now I have to figure out how to sterilize the 5 gallon tank that I put him in for the night that I got him. I am afraid that there could be a chance that whatever he has might be in it.Any thoughts on sterilizing it. I am going to throw substrate away.
As for live plants Im not sure but for the tank,
I have read that you can use bleach and I have read that bleack is a NO NO


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

syds mom said:


> Now I have to figure out how to sterilize the 5 gallon tank that I put him in for the night that I got him. I am afraid that there could be a chance that whatever he has might be in it.Any thoughts on sterilizing it. I am going to throw substrate away.
> 
> I have read that you can use bleach and I have read that bleack is a NO NO


When I asked the member "OldFishLady" here on BettaFish.com how to sterilize my 30 Gallon tank that I bought from a garage sale, she said for me to add like a half cup of Bleach to the completely filled 30 Gallon tank and let it sit for 24 hours overnight. (It was so big I had it in the tub). I used a cup to scoop out all the water, Then I rinsed it out like crazy with the sprayer while the tank was laying on it's side.

Not sure what amout to add to soak a smaller tank, but maybe someone else can advise you on that.

Good Luck! I feel for you and your sick Betta. Alot of my fish are sick right now also and am looking for help and advice. Hang in there. I hope things go well for you and Tid Bit!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

How is Tidbit doing..I hope there is some imporvement, is he eating?


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you Kitty Whiskers, Hope your fish get better. It gets exausting trying to help these little fish especially when you dont know what to do. Thank goodness for the people on here that can give advice and direct us in the right direction.
I am thinking bleach is the right way to go but its a 5 gallon tank and like you I dont know exactly how much to use. I sure wouldnt want any other fish to get this.
As for Tidbit, even though this could be his final days he has recieved a name and loving care.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

lelei, no improvement at all and wont eat. I know this is getting to the end but I cant seem to let go. I guess I hope for miracles to much. I just think I need to give him a couple days to see.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

If yu havent tried frozen bw"s..or brune shrimp id give it a gi..if he refuses soak in garlic..and try again..i know its a struggle..ive been there with my tescues..and I thought I was gonna lose a fewi got very lucky..i sure hope yu do too..


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

lelei, I have tried frozen bloodworms,4 different kinds of pellets, flakes, did the garlic soak and frozen brine shrimp and the only thing he did eat was a few brine shrimp a few days back. He has lost his apetite completely. I try to feed him almost every couple hours and all that happens is the turkey baster gets used. I dont like to touch my bettas to much but a couple hours ago he looked like he was dead, so I put my finger by him and bumped him and he did move an inch but that was all. Things are looking grim.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Tidbit has passed. I want to thank you all for you support and help in trying to help him. He got a name, loving care, and now a place in my back yard. I in return got a betta that will be in my heart forever.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh No! I'm so sorry you lost Tidbit  RIP little Betta. HUGS to you syds mom, you tried your best. Yes you are right, Tidbit got lots of love and a caring person to live with, and he lives on in your heart.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

thank you Kitty Whiskers. I just wish he would of came to me sooner, that way the meds might of worked.I think thats why he was given to me in the first place. I dont think he was very well taken care of in the first place.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

syds mom said:


> Tidbit has passed. I want to thank you all for you support and help in trying to help him. He got a name, loving care, and now a place in my back yard. I in return got a betta that will be in my heart forever.


Awe im so sorry! Youre right, you gave him what 99.9% of others would not have <3


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

thank you teeneythebetta


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry, syds mom. You really did everything you could for the little guy and I think you gave him a good comfortable last few days that he never would have had if it wasn't for you.


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

Sakura8, Thank you for taking the time to help me try to keep him alive. Without your help I dont think he would of lasted this long.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're welcome. I was happy to help and I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

syds mom said:


> Tidbit has passed. I want to thank you all for you support and help in trying to help him. He got a name, loving care, and now a place in my back yard. I in return got a betta that will be in my heart forever.


Oh noo, I am soo sorry for your loss..it is soo hard to lose one to an illness that we try so hard to get well, sometimes they just have that short time to make such a big impact in our lives..SIP lil TidBit..you will be missed~Hugs, Sydsmom


----------



## syds mom (Apr 27, 2012)

lelei, thank you, Ive been walking in the kitchen all day and just looking at that empty space on the counter. I miss that boy.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

As far from my observation its like symptoms of dropsy.

Check the treatment/disease thread for some symptoms and treatments.


----------

